# [PPC] KDSBENT: invalid argument

## Heverkuhn

Il sistema funziona ma all'avvia ho questo errore:

```

KDSBENT: invalid argument

failed to bind key 0 to value 638
```

Pensando che potesse essere un errore di configurazione della tastiera sono andato a cercare xorg.conf.

La cosa strana è che non ho più la cartella X11

```
 ls -al

drwxr-xr-x 41 root root  4096 Jan 29 10:14 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  4096 Dec  1 17:35 ..

-rw-------  1 root root     0 Apr 22  2007 .pwd.lock

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3831 Dec 14 13:44 DIR_COLORS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    47 Jan 29 10:14 adjtime

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jan  8 11:29 bash

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  4389 Dec 13 14:34 ca-certificates.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jan 18 18:16 conf.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 25 07:09 cron.d

drwxr-x---  2 root root  4096 Dec 13 14:36 cron.daily

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   220 Nov 25 07:09 cron.deny

drwxr-x---  2 root root  4096 Nov 25 07:08 cron.hourly

drwxr-x---  2 root root  4096 Nov 25 07:08 cron.monthly

drwxr-x---  2 root root  4096 Dec 13 14:36 cron.weekly

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   634 Dec  4 19:21 crontab

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   889 Jan 18 17:53 csh.env

drwxr-xr-x  5 root lp    4096 Nov 29 00:06 cups

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Apr 22  2007 default

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1089 Jan 18 16:59 dispatch-conf.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 25 18:25 eclean

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  4096 Dec 13 14:38 env.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    97 Nov 28 22:28 environment

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Apr 22  2007 eselect

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1718 Jan 18 16:59 etc-update.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   399 Jan 18 17:48 filesystems

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  4096 Nov 28 22:43 fonts

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Nov 29 20:28 foomatic

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1111 Jan 18 17:49 fstab

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2139 Dec 15 17:20 gai.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    37 Jan 18 17:49 gentoo-release

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Apr 22  2007 gpm

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1038 Jan 18 17:49 group

-rw-------  1 root root  1032 Dec  2 13:49 group-

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   936 Dec 15 17:20 host.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1071 Nov 25 06:34 hosts

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jan 18 18:16 init.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1732 Dec 13 12:39 inittab

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2102 Jan 18 17:48 inputrc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    30 Jan 18 17:48 issue

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   701 Jan 18 17:48 issue.logo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 15135 Jan 18 17:48 ld.so.cache

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   192 Apr 22  2007 ld.so.conf

-rw-------  1 root root   827 Dec 14 13:05 limits

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   889 Nov 24 19:56 locale.gen

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2652 Dec 13 11:30 localtime

-rw-------  1 root root  2058 Dec 14 13:05 login.access

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  8201 Dec 14 13:05 login.defs

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   731 Nov 25 07:07 logrotate.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Dec  1 17:27 logrotate.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 25 07:08 mail

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2235 Nov 25 07:08 mailcap

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1096 Nov 24 20:11 make.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 22895 Jan 18 16:59 make.conf.example

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3063 Jan 18 16:59 make.globals

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    55 Nov 24 20:05 make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/G3

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  4620 Jan  8 11:36 man.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   330 Jan  8 13:05 mke2fs.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2951 Jan 23 10:42 modprobe.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Dec 13 14:38 modprobe.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Apr 22  2007 modules.autoload.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2224 Nov 25 08:01 modules.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 25 07:24 modules.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   309 Jan 29 10:14 mtab

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  7719 Jan  8 12:46 nanorc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   219 Jan 18 17:48 networks

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1158 Dec 15 17:20 nscd.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   508 Dec 15 17:20 nsswitch.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Apr 22  2007 opt

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 29 00:42 pam.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3 Jan  8 10:58 papersize

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1300 Jan 18 17:49 passwd

-rw-------  1 root root  1257 Dec  1 14:03 passwd-

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Dec 13 11:39 portage

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  4096 Nov 25 08:01 ppp

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2141 Jan 18 17:48 profile

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   891 Jan 18 17:53 profile.env

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  5681 Jan 18 17:48 protocols

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   134 Apr 22  2007 pwdb.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   220 Jan  8 12:52 quotagrpadmins

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   257 Jan  8 12:52 quotatab

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1644 Jan 18 17:48 rc.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   115 Dec  1 18:59 resolv.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 25 18:25 revdep-rebuild

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   273 Dec 13 12:57 rmt

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1615 Dec 15 17:17 rpc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   405 Jan 18 17:53 rsyncd.conf

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root  4096 Apr 22  2007 runlevels

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Dec  2 11:56 samba

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   666 Jan  8 13:30 scsi_id.config

-rw-------  1 root root   281 Dec 14 13:05 securetty

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Nov 28 22:30 security

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 35989 Jan 18 17:48 services

-rw-------  1 root root   921 Jan 18 17:49 shadow

-rw-------  1 root root   888 Dec  2 11:24 shadow-

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   118 Jan 18 17:48 shells

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Apr 22  2007 skel

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   540 Dec  2 13:17 smb.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 25 18:08 ssh

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  4096 Apr 22  2007 ssl

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 25 07:09 ssmtp

-rw-r-----  1 root root  1459 Jan 18 17:48 sysctl.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 25 07:03 syslog-ng

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root  4096 Apr 22  2007 terminfo

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Dec 15 18:20 udev

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   593 Nov 25 07:12 updatedb.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2943 Jan  8 12:52 warnquota.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Apr 22  2007 wget

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   345 Dec 10 12:20 whois.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1010 Nov 28 22:19 xinetd.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 29 00:42 xinetd.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 28 22:01 xml

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   463 Nov 25 08:22 yaboot.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2921 Nov 25 08:06 yaboot.conf.old

```

Avete qualche idea di come sia possibile? tutto funziona bene

Grazie

HeverzLast edited by Heverkuhn on Tue Jan 29, 2008 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

in quale cartella eri quando hai dato il comando?

devi cercare in 

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## nikko96

```
qlist xorg-server
```

cosa ti dice?

----------

## Heverkuhn

si ero in /etc , la directory X11 non esiste proprio

qlist non ce l'ho installato...

ma se faccio 

```
 equery list xorg*

[ Searching for package 'xorg*' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

```

non mi trova nulla

----------

## Heverkuhn

Allora, forse sto facendo confusione:p

La domanda a questo punto è:

anche se non ho ambiente grafico, xorg.conf ce l'ho dovrei avere, no?

In xorg.conf c'e' la configurazione tastiera, video, ecc...come fa a funzionarmi tutto senza?

----------

## nikko96

 *Heverkuhn wrote:*   

> si ero in /etc , la directory X11 non esiste proprio
> 
> qlist non ce l'ho installato...
> 
> ma se faccio 
> ...

 

Con equery dovresti usare

```
equery f xorg-server|grep etc
```

----------

## Heverkuhn

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con equery dovresti usare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si, non c'e' perchè ( come sospettavo prima:P ) semplicemnte non l'ho installato: non ho infatti ambiente grafico.

Scusate, ma abituato all'altro PC, non vedendo X11 mi è venuto un colpo!!!

Nonostante tutto, resta l'errore all'avvio che vi dicevo:

```
KDSBENT: invalid argument

failed to bind key 0 to value 638
```

Heverz

----------

